# John Deere and IRobot team to make unmanned military vehicle



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a good way to keep some of our soldiers out of harm's way. 

Press Release Source: iRobot 


iRobot and John Deere Team to Produce Military Autonomous Unmanned Ground Vehicle
Monday October 25, 12:05 am ET 
R-Gator Combines iRobot's Innovative Robotics Technology with John Deere's Rugged Utility Vehicle Know-How 


WASHINGTON--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 25, 2004-- Today iRobot and John Deere unveiled the Military R-Gator(TM), an intelligent unmanned ground vehicle that will use off-the-shelf technology to autonomously perform dangerous and taxing missions. Until now, autonomous ground vehicles have been developed and built using custom technology on an individual basis, which can be a time-consuming and costly process. Using available systems, iRobot and John Deere plan to begin pilot production of the R-Gator by mid-2005, with full production slated to begin by 2006. 
"This joint effort between John Deere and iRobot combines our legacy of rugged reliability and excellent performance in the field with iRobot's extensive, proven military robotics expertise," said Greg Doherty, director, product and market development, John Deere Worldwide Commercial & Consumer Equipment division. "Moreover, the fact that it will be available off the shelf will allow the R-Gator to be swiftly deployed to help keep soldiers out of harm's way." 

The Robotic Gator, or R-Gator as it is called, is built on the combat-proven John Deere M-Gator(TM) military utility vehicle platform, and enhanced with proven iRobot military robotic controls and navigation and obstacle avoidance systems. The intelligent, durable and flexible R-Gator is designed to serve numerous important roles, including acting as an unmanned scout, "point man," perimeter guard, pack/ammo/supply carrier and more for soldiers, marines and airmen. 

R-Gator: Intelligent, Rugged & Flexible 

The R-Gator is built with the robotic intelligence, durability and flexibility needed to handle numerous missions including: 

Performing unmanned reconnaissance both on- and off-road. The R-Gator can relay real-time video, sounds and sensor readings from a potentially hostile area without putting soldiers at risk.
Automatically shuttling between rear supply points and forward operating positions, using either down-loaded GPS waypoints or waypoints collected dynamically during operations.
Conducting unmanned perimeter patrols. R-Gator can free soldiers from the dangerous routine of guarding perimeters, in addition to allowing soldiers to inspect sensitive areas, like pipelines, from miles away.
Following in soldiers' footsteps carrying heavy backpacks, ammunition and supplies, reducing soldier fatigue and freeing them to focus on the mission at hand.
Accommodating future payloads. R-Gator can be upgraded to perform hazardous Nuclear/Biological/Chemical, ChemRad and Explosive Ordnance Disposal missions. 
"John Deere's class of rugged military vehicles offers the ideal platform for our advanced robotics intelligence," said Vice Admiral Joseph Dyer (U.S. Navy, Ret.), executive vice president and general manager of iRobot's Government & Industrial Robotics division. "The R-Gator will be a great asset in helping develop the tactics and doctrine for unmanned vehicles in combat. It is the first of a new, smarter breed of military systems that capitalize on robotic intelligence to handle difficult and dangerous tasks. The goal is clear -- to keep our military personnel out of harm's way whenever we can." 

The R-Gator retains full manual operation capability -- with a single switch, the operator can transition from autonomous or tele-operated modes to manual mode. When in autonomous mode, the operator can intervene and take control of the R-Gator at any time. The R-Gator features forward and aft Scanning Laser Radar sensors which detect obstacles and guide the system during leader-follower operations. Forward and rear cameras provide a continuous video stream to the Operator Control Unit. 

The R-Gator is based on the combat-proven John Deere M-Gator, a rugged, reliable drop-zone utility vehicle that deployed with the first units to see action in the opening days of Operation Enduring Freedom. Thousands of M-Gators have now been delivered to military units all over the world, and are in extensive use in both Iraq and Afghanistan. iRobot's military expertise in combat-proven robotics is exemplified in the PackBot®, a rugged, man-portable robot that can be hand-carried and deployed by a single soldier. PackBots have been used in thousands of missions in Iraq and Afghanistan to disarm road-side bombs and other improvised explosive devices and to search through potentially hostile caves and buildings for terrorists. 

About John Deere 

John Deere (Deere & Company-NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a major manufacturer of construction equipment; and a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 

About iRobot Corp. 

iRobot has a long commitment to building robotic products that make living safer and easier for people in many walks of life. Over the past 14 years, iRobot has developed and built innovative products for the military, government security agencies, law enforcement, and the consumer marketplace. In 2003, co-founders Helen Greiner and Colin Angle were named Ernst & Young regional Entrepreneurs of the Year for their innovative work in technology. For additional information about iRobot, visit www.irobot.com. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contact: 
iRobot
Tom Ryden, 781-418-3270
[email protected]
or
A&R Partners for iRobot
Blaise Simpson, 650-762-2834
[email protected]
or
John Deere
Bill Klutho, 919-804-2735
[email protected]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: iRobot


----------

